# 100 Rep Preacher curls.



## borgman (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi,

Everybody, back after a 7 week break due to work commitments. Glad to be back. One question for you. After your Bicep workout have you ever tried 5 x 20 (100 Reps with the preacher curl bench using the EZ bar. tried it yesterday, god my arms were screaming.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*borgman* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 10, 2010)

who are you? what do you want? what are you doing here? who gave you reputation points for showing up? they're meaningless now.


----------



## borgman (Aug 10, 2010)

*answer*

Whats wrong with what i said. Are you offended ?


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 10, 2010)

no. im just being retarded. enjoy the site


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

